# Vessel to be moved from Canadian Coast Guard College



## MarkOttawa (15 May 2008)

Political rats are smelled:
http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/1056030.html



> OTTAWA — The coast guard’s decision to move a vessel from the Canadian Coast Guard College in Sydney to Quebec is based on a complex statistical analysis, a government official said Wed-nesday.
> 
> But Michel Vermette, the coast guard’s director general of maritime services, declined to point to any particular change that prompted the decision.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

